# Where Is The 'Bookmarks' Folder Located For FireFox !!??



## Ramiko2k7 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey Yea,, 
I Know With Windows Explorer(I'm Using WinME At This Point, By The Way), 
IE6's 'Favorites' Folder, Is Located At: 
My Computer>Local Disk>Windows>Favorites 
Ok So, That Said, 
Where Is The 'Bookmarks' Folder Located For Firefox At !!?? 
If AnyOne Can Tell Me, 
Please Let Me Know, Ok !!??

[email protected]

Mar.7th,2008 
10:12am


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Check this article:

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Bookmarks

Zee


----------



## Ramiko2k7 (Jul 10, 2007)

Blue Zee said:


> Check this article:
> 
> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Bookmarks
> 
> Zee


Ok So, 
In Reading From The Link You Posted, 
And In Navigating To The Location Of The 'Bookmarks' Folder, 
It's Actually This: 
My Computer>Local Disk>Windows>, 
Application Data>Mozilla>Firefox>, 
Profiles>wlznooa8.default>BookmarkBackUps

Ok Thanx!! Got It!! :up:

[email protected]

Mar.7th,2008 
4:54pm


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

:up:

Rather than posting something like: look at C:\Windows\etc....

I believe it's useful and interesting to post a bit more information that can help *understand* how things work.

Glad you enjoyed it too.

Zee

P.S.
But the file is *Bookmarks.html*


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Guess you like getting spam because your posting your email address and you should never post your email address in forums or chat because the spambots are out there and they will find your email address and spam you.


----------

